# Airport scam?



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

As a permanent resident I haven't left the country for a few years, but I'm told that passports are no longer stamped or stickered when a visa is extended.
My pal recently returned to Australia; the immigration dept at NAIA said that there was no record of his last visa extension on the computer, and he had to fork out P2,340 or exit would be denied.
If he's right about passports no longer being stamped/stickered, the opportunity for fraud is immense; at the BI field office the payment can disappear into a pocket; and at the airport an officer can say 'There's no computer record. You are an overstayer. Give me money!'
Is it true that passports are no longer stamped/stickered, and if so, has anyone else been caught out this way?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Always at a minimum keep last receipt from latest extension.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes Darby from my experience in the immi office that I frequent no stamps or stickers and I always bring all my receipts for the last 2 and a half years, my passport is stamped with my last entry in March 2020 and the rest is receipts.
I dutifully fill out the cr#ppy A5 visa extension form, hand that, my previous receipt, my passport and ACR card and out in 5 to 10 minutes.
When I fly out next I will bring my doc's with me, hopefully their computer works.

Not sure but could your pal may have misinterpreted that fine? Did he secure an ECC prior, if that was required?
Cert fee and fine?

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Darby Allen said:


> As a permanent resident I haven't left the country for a few years, but I'm told that passports are no longer stamped or stickered when a visa is extended.
> My pal recently returned to Australia; the immigration dept at NAIA said that there was no record of his last visa extension on the computer, and he had to fork out P2,340 or exit would be denied.
> If he's right about passports no longer being stamped/stickered, the opportunity for fraud is immense; at the BI field office the payment can disappear into a pocket; and at the airport an officer can say 'There's no computer record. You are an overstayer. Give me money!'
> Is it true that passports are no longer stamped/stickered, and if so, has anyone else been caught out this way?


I still carry my initial passport (expired) with the 13a Visa sticker in it whenever I check in and I won't be traveling anymore, I'm done with flying in anything so the airport isn't a worry anymore.

I thought that the passports had a stamp on them now but I guess not?

I have a briefcase just for my Immigration receipts and passport, last year they had no record of my annual check-in and wanted to bill me an extra 3,000 pesos plus so I also renewed my ACR card last year at the main office and made a copy of every single year I check in because my prior ACR card renewals would cost me upwards of 6,000 pesos but last year it was only 3,000 pesos for the very first time the Immigration Officer handed me back my annual check-in receipts.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Darby Allen said:


> As a permanent resident I haven't left the country for a few years, but I'm told that passports are no longer stamped or stickered when a visa is extended.
> My pal recently returned to Australia; the immigration dept at NAIA said that there was no record of his last visa extension on the computer, and he had to fork out P2,340 or exit would be denied.


There is a 2600p or so fee he has to pay to leave the country, this is normal. All permanent residents pay this fee, not sure if it is less at some airports. Maybe he had a misunderstanding in the explanation from BI on why he was paying.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Darby Allen said:


> As a permanent resident I haven't left the country for a few years, but I'm told that passports are no longer stamped or stickered when a visa is extended.
> My pal recently returned to Australia; the immigration dept at NAIA said that there was no record of his last visa extension on the computer, and he had to fork out P2,340 or exit would be denied.
> If he's right about passports no longer being stamped/stickered, the opportunity for fraud is immense; at the BI field office the payment can disappear into a pocket; and at the airport an officer can say 'There's no computer record. You are an overstayer. Give me money!'
> Is it true that passports are no longer stamped/stickered, and if so, has anyone else been caught out this way?


That was my shocker first time I left, you will always pay that when leaving it's a part of the immigration fee, my fee was more like 3,000 pesos.


----------



## ragbone13 (Jun 17, 2015)

Another good reason to go the SRRV route if it isn't financially prohibitive. No fees, no ACR I-card, No annual fee except for $10. No renewal every 5 years.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

That's for ex military personal from memory, every one else it's US 360 per year and from memory if you stay in PH for over a year then you pay exit fees like 9A holders do after 6 months, perhaps someone can correct me on this as I may be wrong.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> That's for ex military personal from memory, every one else it's US 360 per year and from memory if you stay in PH for over a year then you pay exit fees like 9A holders do after 6 months, perhaps someone can correct me on this as I may be wrong.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Good one Steve, I wasn't aware of that but you are correct if you qualify for the SRRV Courtesy or Expanded Courtesy (Government worker, diplomate, military) the annual fee is only $10, here's a link and it's the table on page 18.
PRA SRRV guide

The other SRRV variations require an annual fee of $360.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> That's for ex military personal from memory, every one else it's US 360 per year and from memory if you stay in PH for over a year then you pay exit fees like 9A holders do after 6 months, perhaps someone can correct me on this as I may be wrong.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


9a holders pay an ECC fee after 6 month and travel tax after a year.

MCA the fee is on page 18 not16.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Chuck, as always your finger is is on the pulse.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Thats terrible, another way they make money. The I.T system there seems so lacking.

Having said that when I extended my visa back in 2018 they put a sticker in the passport. 

Good reminder from the others to keep all receipts. 

On another note this airport fee to LEAVE the country seems unique to the Philippines - is it? I havent seen it in other Asian countries (well at least the ones ive been to) - Malaysia, India, Singapore etc.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I only incurred the fee in the Philippines

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

When only a fraction of the population are in taxable employment the government has to raise revenue wherever it can.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> When only a fraction of the population are in taxable employment the government has to raise revenue wherever it can.


 They have LOWER tax at things RICH earn by  ( =dividens and shares) than the tax percentage such as teachers pay...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> They have LOWER tax at things RICH earn by  ( =dividens and shares) than the tax percentage such as teachers pay...


I guess you are struggling with my english. I didn't use the word raise in the context of increase. I means to gather.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Gary D

I agree with you. With most of the population not paying tax, then the government has to collect tax by other means.

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> I guess you are struggling with my english. I didn't use the word raise in the context of increase. I means to gather.


 THIS time I believe it was you having problem with my English  because
"They have LOWER tax at things RICH earn by ( =dividens and shares) than the tax percentage such as teachers pay..."
=What the RICH earn by ( =dividens and shares) have LOWER tax percent than e g teachers pay,
Taxes at *WORK* incomes are *similar or higher* (depending of incomer level)
while taxes at *CAPITAL* incomes are in average only around *HALF *of what they are in Sweden
so there are space to gather much more by change to higher taxes at capital. But I suppouse that will never happen as long as poor Filipinos vote as the rich want, which make around 80 % of the national elected are family or supporters to the top 10 rich families, which in reality mean they have 100 % of the power...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> THIS time I believe it was you having problem with my English  because
> "They have LOWER tax at things RICH earn by ( =dividens and shares) than the tax percentage such as teachers pay..."
> =What the RICH earn by ( =dividens and shares) have LOWER tax percent than e g teachers pay,
> Taxes at *WORK* incomes are *similar or higher* (depending of incomer level)
> ...


I think Art got it right.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> I think Art got it right.


It seem both of you DONT think of the rich can be taxed more... 
THEY make the tax laws, so THEY have made so its LOWER taxes at income types THEY earn much from...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Philippines - Individual - Taxes on personal income


Detailed description of taxes on individual income in Philippines



taxsummaries.pwc.com





Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> It seem both of you DONT think of the rich can be taxed more...
> THEY make the tax laws, so THEY have made so its LOWER taxes at income types THEY earn much from...


That's not what we are talking about.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> That's not what we are talking about.


 Yes we are 
You wrote


Gary D said:


> When only a fraction of the population are in taxable employment the government has to raise revenue wherever it can.


 and I answered the RICH are LOW taxed by its lower tax at what they get most income from. They prefer geting dividends than higher salaries.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Dividends are still income whether fully franked or taxable within your income stream. All must be claimed to the BIR. as they do report franked and unfranked dividends to the tax dept.

OMO but I believe Gary is correct in saying "only a fraction of the population pay tax". And from my perspective? How many people do you know especially living in the provinces that earn more than PHP 250K per year? Not taxable. For that matter living in big cities.

I pay my workers a full rate of pay, before any employee starts work I ask if they want Philhealth and SSS deducted and paid to their account, no sir I need all the wages for my family.

You cannot single out the Philippines when it comes to high earners legally minimizing their tax obligations so governments pick up the short fall in, while legal? Nefarious ways and yes, hits all in the hip pocket.

Sorry for the rant.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Dividends are still income whether fully franked or taxable within your income stream. All must be claimed to the BIR. as they do report franked and unfranked dividends to the tax dept.
> 
> OMO but I believe Gary is correct in saying "only a fraction of the population pay tax". And from my perspective? How many people do you know especially living in the provinces that earn more than PHP 250K per year? Not taxable. For that matter living in big cities.


 So what concerning what I wrote? 
Taxes at what rich get incomes by CAN be raised...


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Lunkan

I think all should pay there fair share of taxes,but it doesn't work that way. 

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> I think all should pay there fair share of taxes,but it doesn't work that way.


 Not iodd when its the rich who have all power concerning making tax laws


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

The Philippine oligarchy is no different to any other country, perhaps we should all look in our own back yards first?

Let he who has not sinned cast the first stone.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Gettin back on topic....

Keep your Immigration receipts ! THEY tell you to do that (no doubt knowing that the government can't even organise a steady supply of stickers... nevermind vehicle registation plates, etc, etc.  ). Having said that, my local Immigration office people have been wonderful.


----------



## askinsf (5 mo ago)

bidrod said:


> Always at a minimum keep last receipt from latest extension.
> 
> Chuck


The best thing is to KEEP YOUR EXTENSION RECEIPT with your passport and you won't have these problems. I speak from experience! Each time I get an extension, the immigration officer specifically has told me that the extension is not stamped in my passport so it's very important to keep the receipt.

I'm reminded of an experience during my tour of duty in Italy.. I lost my receipt for a dues payment and went to get a copy. The guy was adament in asking for my receipt and when I kept telling him I had lost it and wanted him to give me a copy, he repeatidly said "if you paid your dues, you would have a receipt" and he refused to look in my file because he was convinced of his rational. His co-worker came over, asked for my name, went to my folder and made a copy of the receipt.. When in Rome........


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Seems good really if they don't stamp or sticker passports anymore. Less worry about it filling up. 

I assume they still do stamp your passport at arrival and departure?


----------



## askinsf (5 mo ago)

Yep, you still get a stamp upon arrival and departure... When I left the last time, they did notice I had stayed beyond the stamp date on my arrival but all I had to do was show them the extension receipt and everything was fine.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

askinsf said:


> Yep, you still get a stamp upon arrival and departure... When I left the last time, they did notice I had stayed beyond the stamp date on my arrival but all I had to do was *show them the extension receipt *and everything was fine.


When I got my extension in 2019 they put a tiny extension sticker in the passport right by the arrival stamp. I got the extension at a local BOI in downtown Iloilo.


----------



## askinsf (5 mo ago)

On a previous trip, I got the extension in Desmaranas and no sticker. When I arrived in Manila the last time, I had to go right away to get an extension to allow time to file my SRRV and again, no sticker, just a receipt. I guess some areas 
have a different method.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

KatanaDV20 said:


> When I got my extension in 2019 they put a tiny extension sticker in the passport right by the arrival stamp. I got the extension at a local BOI in downtown Iloilo.


Be aware that now the BOI is now on the 3rd floor in the Festive Walk mall. Much more convenient to me and also to Pavia.

They are renovating the old customs building on Loney st.

Fred


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

fmartin_gila said:


> Be aware that now the BOI is now on the 3rd floor in the Festive Walk mall. Much more convenient to me and also to Pavia.
> 
> They are renovating the old customs building on Loney st.
> 
> Fred


Thanks for the heads up , handy info as I likely will be extending on my upcoming trip. Incidentally my gf lives in Pavia.
Well placed location, spitting distance from the airport, just a jeep ride to the city and some nice walks along the fields.

Im just hoping that they will open Iloilo airport to international flights by Oct. If not then no big deal I'll go thru Cebu.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Incidentally my gf lives in Pavia.


You had mentioned that before, that's why I posted, Also maybe some others who need this BOI's services may or may not be aware. 

Also for info - The main post office, which was located at the side of the old Customs Building, has been relocated to Leganes right on the main drag. 

They recently opened a resto - Bar right close to the round-a-bout in Santa Barbera. The wife & I ate lunch there yesterday.

Fred


----------

